# A Song That Always Makes Me Very Happy



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Music is such a mysterious and idiosyncratic thing. This song, _N'toman_, by Salif Keita and Les Ambassadeurs Internationaux, never fails to put me into a state of euphoria whenever I hear it. I treasure all such music, in that life can be a vale of tears or sometimes seems without flavor or zest. But music such as this lifts me immediately out of such ennui or melancholia, and is the cheapest and least problematic stimulant that there is....


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Interesting! It kind of reminds me of Malian _Bajourou_ music, but with a more contemporary flair.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

What I particularly like is that the lyrics, the language, just seems to bubble and flow out of Keita's mouth like water out of a spring or fountain. Plus the instrumental dialogue back and forth, with the bass finally persuaded to join in, in synch with the kora and the main melody. The piece is longish, for a popular piece, but it grows on one (me) with every hearing. People might be interested in sampling other Salif Keita and Les Ambassadeurs selections via YouTube. West African Pop: Good Stuff!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Know Salif Keita for a long time. Great music. It also makes me happy as a lot of African music does.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Very much enjoyed Mory Kante's _Yeke Yeke_--he looks a bit like today's Little Anthony (of Little Anthony and the Imperials). But I will see your Yeke Yeke and raise you _Yambo Yambo_ by Salif Keita, as performed before an adoring and energetic audience of mature years. I could fit right in.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Incredible you post a concert that was recorded in Hertme (The Netherlands), a very very small town, maybe five miles from where I was born. It has an open air theatre I remember from my youth. I don't live in that part of the country anymore but have my memories of course and I'm glad it still has a beautiful function. 

Yambo Yambo Yeke Yeke


----------

